# Who is best dressage stallion for good temperament



## vanessarimmer (24 January 2012)

Who does everyone think is the best current breeding stallion to pass on good temperament and trainability. English or continental, preferably one that has competed to Grand Prix and under 17hh.

My mare is by Diamond Hit with Landgraf on the mother side.

I like Bjorsells Briar and Negro but don't know much about the temperaments they pass on so -

Suggestions please!


----------



## Lgd (25 January 2012)

I used Mooiman (Flemmingh x Roemer) and liked the result so much I went back to him twice after that. Sadly lost last years filly to colitis complications but still have the other two.

I used him in the first place because I like his temperament and he was putting the movement on mares similar to mine (she is 7/8 TB).
First one was reserve champion at her foal keuring, now under saddle and going great guns. Even my trainer , who is a list 1 judge, went WOW! the first time she saw her canter under saddle. She is doing her first proper competition in 10 days time so watch this space. 
Number 2 is rising 2yo, he scored a high first premium at his Futurity as a foal. Missed last year due to getting a nail through his foot. He spent a week at the vets and then a long while on box rest with hand walking. Everyone at the vets commented on his fabulous temperament and he did all his hand-walking unsedated! Again cracking mover, he is being run on as a stallion candidate. 
Gutted doesn't cover how I felt about losing the filly, she was already showing the most fantastic temperament and was an even better mover than her older siblings.

 Mum is 23yo now and injured a tendon last year (being an idiot in the field  ) so I wouldn't ask her to carry another foal but if I had the money I would ET her and use him again.


----------



## Lgd (25 January 2012)

this is Dad

http://www.holdenfolddressage.co.uk/mooiman.html

The three kids & Mum

Chestnut is Belle, the oldest. Bay is her Mum Peri.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.35569552977.43359.673237977&type=3&l=d67711ecf8

Firefly is number 2. Was originally selling him but with losing the filly decided to keep him.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.397242062977.177329.673237977&type=3&l=d6dbed1aca

Grace, gone but not forgotten

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150208094157978.333768.673237977&type=3&l=8c7639ac04


----------



## francourt (25 January 2012)

Hi I have bred a gelding by Roulette just backed him and he is amazing, did all the ground work first but he didn't bat an eyelid when I got on. He will be 4 in May. Got first premium
at futurity last year and won sport horse class as a foal. He is a lovely boy.


----------



## burge (25 January 2012)

Agree Rubinstein line is good for temperament.  Rotspon is well known for passing on excellent temperament.


----------



## Spiderman (25 January 2012)

I must have been unlucky but I used Mooiman on a sharp to ride mare and got a sharp to ride mare! Her foal by Amour G though seems much more laid back but is only 2 so not under saddle yet.


----------



## MillionDollar (25 January 2012)

I know I'm probably biased but my 2 by Goshka Ringo have the most amazing temperaments! Saying that so does my 3yo WB and all the mares did too


----------



## Toast (25 January 2012)

What nice Mooi babies!! x


----------



## vanessarimmer (25 January 2012)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. I will look at the stallions mentioned.


----------



## woodlander (26 January 2012)

Rubenstein has just the best ridability. It is why they keep using his sons and grandsons.


----------



## Four Seasons (26 January 2012)

Flemmingh is definately a producer of rideable and relaxed horses.


----------



## Tharg (26 January 2012)

I love the look of Flemmingh


----------



## volatis (26 January 2012)

Furst Romancier who stands at Schockemohle. I have used him partly for his superb temperament on a day to day basis, but also his trainability and the fact that the pros who are starting his babies under saddle are also raving about their trainability. He is a big boy though so probably bigger than you are looking for but the more I see him, and the more I hear about his offpsring, the more I want to breed to him again in the future!


----------



## wonder (28 January 2012)

We have used Wonderful Van'T Zwaanenheike on a few mares all have super temperaments.  The 4 year old by him has been backed and ridden away no problems at all super attitude.


----------



## shirleyno2 (29 January 2012)

Franklyn Sugar, he looks class.


----------

